# C Dif info



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/CDifficile.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## methical (Feb 11, 2000)

this is actually when my ibs started to become an all-the-time problem, when i developed a c.diff infection from an antibiotic treatment; is it possible that the infection is still present in my gut and still causing some mild c.diff symptoms? seems unlikely, but perhaps it's the culprit? any thoughts will be appreciated,meth


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It appears that the organism that caused the infection does not need to remain present for IBS to occur.IBS quite frequently starts after a GI infection and in experimental animals they have shown the inflamation in the gut can damage the part of the Enteric Nervous System in the gut wall (the ganglions were depopulated).K.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This site might appeal to some people: http://clubs.yahoo.com/clubs/cdifficilesupportgroup .. and this webring: http://s.webring.com/hub?ring=cdifficile&id=1&hub


----------

